# LET'S SEE Pics through your horse's ears!



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

It's fun to see where everyone rides--trails, arenas, or whatever!

I've got a fall colors pic, and a pic of some deer I came upon this spring.


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

Its not really through the ears but this is a picture from on boo in an outdoor arena.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Great topic, Arrow and I LOVE your photos! The next time I'm out on Stella I'm going to take my camera. Hopefully the sound of the click won't send us sailing! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

One my husband took from his horse Sassafras (Fras) of my fat butt on Vida. All these are just around home rides. 









One I took with Vida ears


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Went on a GREAT trail today (I rode a DRAFT!), his name's Bailey. He's beautiful.  You all know I ride *English* but tonight we (friends & trainer) went on a long trail (about 2hrs) & we rode Western. Different but hey, more comfy lol.

Anyway, took some piccies through his ears, hehe!  
Take a lookie:



























Such a nice trail, SO open & pretty! The trails go for miles, seriously.


















Pretty sun.  









Okay this isn't through his ears but hey, it's a pretty creek/stream. We even went in it for a little bit (not near the rocks, past them is a beautiful area with water & a bridge!!). Would've taken a picture but didn't wanna get the camera wet, lol. :lol:


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

All the pics are great! Poptart, that's some lot of mane on that horse!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I know! He has a very thick, gorgeous mane & tail.  It's so pretty! 
BTW that's like the 1st or 2nd time I've ridden a draft...I felt like I was on a couch the whole time, hehe!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

All the pictures are beautiful, once the bugs simmer down out here, I'll have to take a trail ride!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Fun thread. I will have to dig up some ear shots from one of my last horses. Keep up on posting I'm having fun keeping track of the pics :wink:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

moomoo said:


> :lol:


That's so cool you can ride on the road like that!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, they're not real exciting, but I got some pics tonight. My husband's dog, Ace, came with me.










Then, it started raining. In this photo I was trying to get a picture of the deer that ran into the woods, but just missed them. Ace started to chase, but was a good boy and stopped dead in his tracks when I gave him the command "whoa": 









I saved my camera by tucking it into my bra. It's hard to see, but there was rainbow way off in the distance:









Here Ace went on point:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That area looks so nice!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> That area looks so nice!!


Yeah, nice and secluded and quiet...just the way I like it!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i found out(from experience) that if you look through a horse's ears and lean back while hes bucking, theres a better chance of you staying on! and to get him to stop, use the horse emergency break  

just thought i'd share my two cents..


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

3neighs said:


> I saved my camera by tucking it into my bra. It's hard to see, but there was rainbow way off in the distance:



I just had to comment, I friggin' love this picture...strangely I want to 
print it out, frame it and put on the wall! Really an excellent shot! :shock:


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

These aren't through my horse's ears, my friend was taking shots, but this is where i go riding.




























Will add more later.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

here's a couple from the frassy cam... I like our shadow


----------



## RebelRider1025 (Aug 8, 2008)

This is my sisters 2 year old halflinger/morgan cross.


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

I took this picture last year, the same day I took my avatar pic. I was riding Morgan!


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Lovin' these pics!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Small Town Girl wrote:


> I just had to comment, I friggin' love this picture...strangely I want to
> print it out, frame it and put on the wall! Really an excellent shot!


Thanks! You're more than welcome to hang it on the wall!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome pictures, everyone!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

here is some from today!! errr...okay just one then lol










I have two videos also. I will post those one they are done uploading


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here, I'm riding on my mustang Dobe and we went for a trail ride only most of the time, there is no trail. Also some pix from a team of horses that my Dad was training.
sorry about the lighting on some of them from Dobe's back, it was really early in the morning.








This one is kinda off to the side but I'm still on Dobe


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, love those driving pics!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, that hill that we are going down is actually named after my great-grandfather because his old homestead used to be at the bottom. Dad had only been driving those horses for about a month when the pic was taken, I will have pix of our percheron team soon and get them posted.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Great pictures, wow, that area looks soo nice!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It is, where I grew up, there are very few locked gates and everyone knows everyone so nobody cares if you ride on their land. The town where I keep my horses has about 400 people, so even in the middle of town it is pretty secluded. :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thought that one was pretty cool


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Maaannn, I do DESPISE dial-up. I have been trying to post these pics for 1/2 an hour now. Sheesh! I must be determined... Anyway, since this thread got started I've been trying to remember to take my camera with me. So today, I finally did.

We started out on a pretty good trail:









well, it's been a while since I've been down this trail, but it looks worse than it is...









Ok, now I really need to come down this trail more often... I think I'll take up brushing it out again:









But it's amazing what my x-track horse will go through now! I love it.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Arrow this is a great topic... Let me see what I got!! 

Everyone I enjoyed your pictures!! I'm jealous everyone has such nice scenery to ride in!!

Looking through "Windchill's Ears" at the Cape Henlopen Beach in DE. 









1,2,3, gooooo goooo he wanted to go right for that water!









Bringing up the rear!! 



















Thats about all I got on this computer. :?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm sure I have others, but here is the one I can find right now:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww cute piccies!


----------



## macalicious (Aug 18, 2008)

Overlooking my town =)


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Gosh, I love this thread! 
Northernmamma, I know what you mean about the dialup!
Mac, I love that pic. And BrownEyedGirl, I think your scenery is beautiful. I've never gotten to ride on a beach before.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

Ruby & I decided to go for a quick ride. 

She wanted to check out the neighbors feild.










Then she wanted to head back, so we went the long way back and checked on the herd. (OK, well, it was my idea, but ya know...)









Then she wanted to look at the calves and say hi!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, that area looks soo open & nice!


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, look at all environments on just this one page! So cool! I rode horses on the beach once in California--it was a blast! Hope to again sometime. Overlooking the town--pretty cool, too--and all the rest!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice ones, Ruby! I ride in a field like that, too.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

3neighs said:


> Gosh, I love this thread!
> Northernmamma, I know what you mean about the dialup!
> Mac, I love that pic. And BrownEyedGirl, I think your scenery is beautiful. I've never gotten to ride on a beach before.


Yay I am lucky 4 that. Get to be close to the beach but yet far away I don't have to deal with the tourist during the summer season! LOL. We also have wonderful state game lands that are "kept" up for the horse people! The state treats the horse ppl very well as long as its not hunting season! LOL :lol:


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

I love these kind of pics!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very cute, looks like nice trails!!


----------

